# Clueless GF needs help finding propress



## Plumber's GF (Aug 16, 2011)

My boyfriend has been a plumber for about a year now and he started a year after his dad died. He constantly has people stealing/borrowing his propress. I am trying to figure out how I can get him another one just to keep in his truck so that he doen't have to take it to the shop. Please give me some info...obviously I'm clueless. Thanks


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1T...-8&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If your buying your boyfriend a Pro Press,.......Do you need another one?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Call the supply houses. 

Check ebay. 

You are going to get shot down for not posting and intro, or being a plumbing professional. 

Just out of curiosity why does your boy-friend have a pro-press after only one year of plumbing? They don't teach soldering anymore?


----------



## Plumber's GF (Aug 16, 2011)

hahaha well...when his dad passed away he gave him the family business so he inherited one from his dad...thanks for the websites


----------

